# Water butt dosing?



## bare bottom (12 Apr 2014)

Hello guys and here goes.

My tank has been shut down due to a house move and being in the conservatory. I could not keep in top of the algae and maintenance so seemed wrong maintaining an algae farm!

My odd question is about dosing my 3x200 litre water butts which used to be filled from the tank for water the garden fruit trees / lawn and house plants.

I was going to just use the nutrient company calc for 200l and dose straight in and see what happens? Then just adjust the dose when and if it rains by how much refills?

Any negatives anyone can think of or is anyone doing this already on the quiet?

Many thanks

Jez


----------



## stu_ (12 Apr 2014)

Just to get this right,you want to EI dose your rainwater butts to water the garden ?
Imo you should get a bunch of stinging nettles,Chuck em in a bucket of water
and wait a couple of weeks till you get a foul smelling brown liquid.
This can be diluted 10:1 to give you a liquid feed.


----------



## bare bottom (12 Apr 2014)

Thanks Stu and fair enough, but I was a little misleading.

My water butts are actually barrels plumbed into the gutter so no access to chuck stuff in apart from the breather hole so thought about using salts as a cheaper option to liquid fertiliser.

Wacky I know but just reviewing my options.


----------



## harryH (12 Apr 2014)

Miracle grow in powder form would be both cheaper and give the correct elements for your garden plants. Thing is though you will get better results measuring the amount of feed required into a 2 gallon watering can and just topping up with water??


----------



## bare bottom (12 Apr 2014)

Aye, you are right about the watering can dosing.

Just felt like being lazy and running the hose from the butts to the plants.

Thanks for all your ideas fellas


----------

